# Palin Leaves her Lipstick at home.......



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

From NBC/NJ's Matthew Berger
THE VILLAGES, Fla. -- Palin chastised Obama Sunday for not taking a position on plans for the recovery of the nation's financial system, and said it was akin to voting present in the Illinois state legislature.

*Palin said McCain offered a recovery plan this week, while "our opponent refused to even take a stand on the position," and reminded voters he voted present in the state legislature "about 130 times."*

"This week he voted present on the major economic issues of the day," she said. "And that is not leadership, America, it's not leadership Americans can afford."

Palin spoke at her first event before tens of thousands at The Villages, a large retirement community in Central Florida. She was joined on stage by husband Todd and her three younger children, including Piper, who thanked the crowd for having them.

*Palin also attacked Obama for supporting tax increases in the name of "patriotism."

"To the rest of America, it's about killing jobs and hurting small businesses, making things worse," she said. "This isn't about patriotism, it's about Barack Obama's poor judgment."*

_poor choice of words from old sloe Joe_ :lol:

Palin said Obama has sided with special interests "and come out against solutions that would help Americans heat their homes and fuel up their tanks and pay their energy bills."

"And I think well maybe if he had been the governor of an energy rich state, maybe then he'd get it," she said, comparing her experience to his. "Maybe if he'd been on the frontlines of securing our nation's energy independence, maybe then he'd understand."

EMAIL THIS

Comments
No comments yet.

SEND A COMMENT
PLEASE READ: All comments must be approved before appearing in the thread; time and space constraints prevent all comments from appearing. We will only approve comments that are directly related to the blog, use appropriate language and are not attacking the comments of others.

Message (please, no HTML tags. Web addresses will be hyperlinked):

Your name, city and state (John Doe, Seattle, Wash.):*

Your e-mail address ([email protected]):

Your website (it's okay if you don't have one):

Remember me? (We'll keep it private) Remember me?

TRACKBACKS

Trackbacks are links to weblogs that reference this post. Like comments, trackbacks do not appear until approved by us. The trackback URL for this post is: http://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/trackbac ... ID=1430391
First Read e-mail alerts

Sign up for First Read alerts
The first place for key political news and analysis
msnbc.com political calendar

A day-by-day guide to American politics 
SEPTEMBER 2008 
26 Presidential debate in Oxford, Miss. 
OCTOBER 2008 
2 Vice Presidential debate in St. Louis, Mo. 
7 Presidential debate in Nashville, Tenn. 
15 Presidential debate in Hempstead, N.Y. 
NOVEMBER 2008 
4 Election Day 
JANUARY 2008 
20 Inauguration Day

• Print this

advertisement

NBC ContributorsRon Allen Lee Cowan David Gregory Jim Miklaszewski Andrea Mitchell Kelly O'Donnell Norah O'Donnell Mike Viqueira Pete Williams John Yang More First ReadRecent Posts:

Former Clinton staffers jump to McCain 
Say goodbye to 'thanks but no thanks'? 
Palin goes after Obama on economy, energy 
Obama: No 'blank check' for Wall Street 
Biden: Don't 'fool with my Beretta'

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Archives:

September 2008 (295) 
August 2008 (385) 
July 2008 (372) 
June 2008 (408) 
May 2008 (482) 
April 2008 (510) 
March 2008 (446) 
February 2008 (543) 
January 2008 (946) 
December 2007 (578) 
November 2007 (519) 
October 2007 (607) 
September 2007 (419) 
August 2007 (423) 
July 2007 (387) 
June 2007 (467) 
May 2007 (343) 
April 2007 (254) 
March 2007 (179) 
February 2007 (163) 
January 2007 (203) 
December 2006 (110) 
November 2006 (256) 
October 2006 (220) 
September 2006 (199) 
August 2006 (9) 
2004-2006

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Topics:

2008 (6352) 
Ads (193) 
Andrea Mitchell (13) 
Biden (88) 
Brownback (12) 
Clinton (1055) 
Congress (736) 
Courts (72) 
David Gregory (5) 
Delegates (160) 
Democratic convention (0) 
Democratic debates (237) 
Democrats (1385) 
Dodd (31) 
Economy (142) 
Edwards (184) 
Feb. 5 (75) 
First Thoughts (490) 
Florida (43) 
Giuliani (171) 
Gravel (2) 
Huckabee (155) 
Hunter (1) 
Iowa (29) 
Jim Miklaszewski (3) 
John Yang (8) 
Kelly O'Donnell (10) 
Kucinich (13) 
Lee Cowan (5) 
Luke Russert (9) 
McCain (934) 
Michigan (59) 
Midterms (300) 
Mike Viqueira (18) 
New Hampshire (34) 
Norah O'Donnell (6) 
Obama (1494) 
Palin (83) 
Paul (27) 
Pete Williams (8) 
Polls (98) 
Primaries (177) 
Republican convention (37) 
Republican debates (148) 
Republicans (1213) 
Richardson (45) 
Romney (236) 
Ron Allen (9) 
Security (640) 
South Carolina (22) 
States (122) 
Tancredo (7) 
Thompson (97) 
White House (547) 
Political LinksMSNBC Politics 
Meet the Press 
Hardball with Chris Matthews 
Track Congress 
Newsweek National News 
Jonathan Alter 
Eleanor Clift 
Howard Fineman 
Washington Post OnPolitics

Syndicate This SiteAdd First Read to your news reader:

MSNBC WeblogsAds of the Weird 
allDAY 
Alpha Channel 
At Bat 
Beyond the Arc 
The Body Odd 
Clicked 
Daily Nightly 
Cosmic Log 
Daryl Cagle's Cartoon Weblog 
Deep Background 
Does It Work? 
Extra Points 
Field Notes 
First Read 
The Fit List 
Hardblogger 
Inside Dateline 
The News Hole 
Open Mike 
Photoblog 
Red Tape Chronicles 
Test Pattern 
World Blog 
Your Biz 
Zeitgeist

SPONSORED LINKS Get listed here 
"2008 Anti-Aging Awards"
Over 200 wrinkle creams were tested. Find out which took the award!
AmericanAntiAgingAssociation.com

Top 3 Colon Detox Cleanses Reviewed
Personal reviews from people who have tried the real products. 
www.ColonReview.com

Lose Weight Over Night: 20 Pounds Fast!
PomClear, all natural pomegranate cleanse.Seen on CNN, CBS and Oprah!
www.pomclear.com

Medical Billing/Coding
Start your Medical Billing training online. Get FREE info.
www.allalliedhealthschools.com

No More Dark Circles or Under-Eye Bags
Lipolight brightens eyes, makes you look years younger. Try it Free.
www.darkcirclereducer.com


----------

